# Offlinefähige Spiele für den Urlaub



## platinsd (22. März 2012)

*Offlinefähige Spiele für den Urlaub*

Guten Tag,

für die ruhigeren Stunden meines Osterurlaubs in Dänemark würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein bis zwei gute Spiele empfehlen könntet. Natürlich sollten diese offline start- und spielbar sein, habe im letzten Urlaub Steamspiele und Starcraft2 nicht starten können -_-, deswegen informiere ich mich diesmal vorher.
Am besten sollten diese Spiele etwas Hardware schonend sein (Mittelklasse Laptop mit 512mb Graka.) und höchstens 20 euro kosten. Selbst habe ich schon über Klassiker wie WC3 oder die Gothicreihe nachgedacht.

Vielleicht fallen euch ja ein paar passende Spiele ein, würde mich sehr freuen .

mfg 

platinsd.


----------



## michelthemaster (22. März 2012)

*AW: Offlinefähige Spiele für den Urlaub*

Hallo Kollege, hier mal meine Empfehlung:

AOE3 mit Addons -> macht immer Spaß und ist motivierend

Company of Heroes

Diablo 2 ^^

Half-Life 1

Gothic 1-3

Starcraft

Medieval 2

Gruß

Micha


----------



## XT1024 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Offlinefähige Spiele für den Urlaub*



platinsd schrieb:


> habe im letzten Urlaub Steamspiele (...) nicht starten können


https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3160-AGCB-2555
evtl. klappts ja damit?


----------



## platinsd (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offlinefähige Spiele für den Urlaub*

Vielen Dank Euch beiden. Das mit Steam offline funktioniert, danke


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. März 2012)

Würde dir auch AoE 3 empfehlen, hab's mir am Montag bestellt, und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offlinefähige Spiele für den Urlaub*

Wenn Steam bei dir offline funktioniert -> Deus Ex: Human Revolution!
Ein Rollenspiel-Egoshooter mit großem Stealthpotenzial! 
(Das Spiel ist momentan im Sale für 20€!)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## agentsmith1612 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Offlinefähige Spiele für den Urlaub*

Vielleicht mal was ganz altes ?

Rollercoaster Tycoon oder Age of Empires oder auch GTA


----------



## Low (30. März 2012)

*AW: Offlinefähige Spiele für den Urlaub*

Pokemon mit Emulator für Android oder IPhone


----------



## biohaufen (30. März 2012)

*AW: Offlinefähige Spiele für den Urlaub*

Was ist das denn genau für eine Graka ? Sonst TDU 2 (15,50€)--> Avitos Computerversand

Vllt. Dirt/Dirt2


----------

